

Install Node.js and create a website on your Mac in 100 seconds - jonthepirate
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja3lsjKwTSY

======
mattmattmatt
I laughed, I cried, I felt glad inside. Thanks for this.

------
nodejs
funniest video ever that brings you a node js website in a minute - good job
Jon

~~~
jonthepirate
;)

